# Jurassic Park 3D - Trailer zur Neuauflage des Dino-Klassikers



## FlorianStangl (27. Mai 2013)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Jurassic Park 3D - Trailer zur Neuauflage des Dino-Klassikers* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Jurassic Park 3D - Trailer zur Neuauflage des Dino-Klassikers


----------



## KillerBommel (27. Mai 2013)

nice muß ich mir geben


----------



## Mothman (27. Mai 2013)

Ach, ich hab mich schon gefragt, wann sie damit ankommen. 

Jurassic Park war nen klasse Film (wenn auch mit "cheesy" Szenen^^).

EDIT:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4R5IlBGBEQk
immer wieder zum Abfeiern^^


----------



## Fireball8 (27. Mai 2013)

Man, ich hab mich grade voll gefreut, aber was will ich denn mit 'ner Neuauflage. Ist bestimmt nicht schlecht in 3D, aber ich dachte die wären dabei was Neues zu drehen? :/


----------



## BuffaloBilI (27. Mai 2013)

Freu ich mich, die ersten 2 Teile gehören zu meinen Lieblingsfilmen.


----------



## Wamboland (27. Mai 2013)

Die Effekte sind noch die alten? Also nur auf 3D getrimmt? 

Würde ich nie im Leben Geld für ausgeben ...


----------



## Fireball8 (27. Mai 2013)

Wamboland schrieb:


> Die Effekte sind noch die alten? Also nur auf 3D getrimmt?
> 
> Würde ich nie im Leben Geld für ausgeben ...


 
Um mal ganz ehrlich zu sein, bis heute habe ich noch in keinem Film besser animierte Saurier gesehen, trotz des Alters von Jurassic Park.
Alle anderen Saurier, die ich bisher in Filmen/Serien gesehen habe, sahen nochmals viel viel unechter aus.


----------



## LOX-TT (27. Mai 2013)

Fireball8 schrieb:


> Man, ich hab mich grade voll gefreut, aber was will ich denn mit 'ner Neuauflage. Ist bestimmt nicht schlecht in 3D, aber ich dachte die wären dabei was Neues zu drehen? :/


 Jurassic Park 4 wird nächstes Jahr gedreht


----------



## BuffaloBilI (27. Mai 2013)

Fireball8 schrieb:


> Um mal ganz ehrlich zu sein, bis heute habe ich noch in keinem Film besser animierte Saurier gesehen, trotz des Alters von Jurassic Park.
> Alle anderen Saurier, die ich bisher in Filmen/Serien gesehen habe, sahen nochmals viel viel unechter aus.


 
Wollt ich auch sagen, wieviel besser das noch sein muss, weiß ich auch nicht.


----------



## Fielion (27. Mai 2013)

wie jez? wozu den alten Film nochmal? o man ist das mal Ideenfrei... ich hatte mich grad gefreut das was Neues kommt und dann das...


----------



## Rising-Evil (27. Mai 2013)

Ich hab mir vor kurzem die Blu-Ray-Version von "Jurassic Park" angeschaut und musste erschreckenderweise feststellen, dass die Effekte teilweise absolut unzeitgemäß sind, was mir früher aufgrund der Tatsache, dass ich den Film früher auf DVD, bzw. ganz früher als VHS-Kassette in schlechterer Qualität angeschaut habe, gar nicht aufgefallen ist...
So empfand ich als kleiner Bub mit meinen 9 Jahren die Szene mit den Raptoren in der Küche als unglaublich spannend und die Dinos kamen mir wahnsinnig echt vor ...
Heute musste ich fast weinen, als ich die Szene jetzt auf Blu-Ray sah...
Man merkt einfach soo sehr , dass die Dinos nur reinkopiert sind, wodurch die ganze Atmosphäre flöten geht...   
Deswegen freu ich mich überhaupt nicht auf ne 3D-Version, denn da fallen die technischen Unzulänglichkeiten erst so richtig auf....


----------



## LOX-TT (27. Mai 2013)

Fielion schrieb:


> wie jez? wozu den alten Film nochmal?


 weil der Film seinen 20. Geburtstag feiert


----------



## Fireball8 (28. Mai 2013)

LOX-TT schrieb:


> Jurassic Park 4 wird nächstes Jahr gedreht


 
Soviel dazu, dass sie schon lange dabei seien  Aber vielen Dank für die Info


----------



## Fireball8 (28. Mai 2013)

Rising-Evil schrieb:


> Ich hab mir vor kurzem die Blu-Ray-Version von "Jurassic Park" angeschaut und musste erschreckenderweise feststellen, dass die Effekte teilweise absolut unzeitgemäß sind, was mir früher aufgrund der Tatsache, dass ich den Film früher auf DVD, bzw. ganz früher als VHS-Kassette in schlechterer Qualität angeschaut habe, gar nicht aufgefallen ist...
> So empfand ich als kleiner Bub mit meinen 9 Jahren die Szene mit den Raptoren in der Küche als unglaublich spannend und die Dinos kamen mir wahnsinnig echt vor ...
> Heute musste ich fast weinen, als ich die Szene jetzt auf Blu-Ray sah...
> Man merkt einfach soo sehr , dass die Dinos nur reinkopiert sind, wodurch die ganze Atmosphäre flöten geht...
> Deswegen freu ich mich überhaupt nicht auf ne 3D-Version, denn da fallen die technischen Unzulänglichkeiten erst so richtig auf....


 
Ja gut, das ist bestimmt wieder was anderes. Nur wenn ich Jurassic Park im Free-TV (grad vor 1-2 Wochen wieder kurz reingeschaut) sehe und dann sagen wir mal Primeval (keine Ahnung, ist das 'nen guter Vergleich?  ) danebenstelle, da bekomme ich bei letztgenanntem eher Augenkrebs


----------



## LOX-TT (28. Mai 2013)

was mich immer iritiert hat war diese Raptoren-Szene




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wamboland (28. Mai 2013)

Fireball8 schrieb:


> Ja gut, das ist bestimmt wieder was anderes. Nur wenn ich Jurassic Park im Free-TV (grad vor 1-2 Wochen wieder kurz reingeschaut) sehe und dann sagen wir mal Primeval (keine Ahnung, ist das 'nen guter Vergleich?  ) danebenstelle, da bekomme ich bei letztgenanntem eher Augenkrebs


 
Nein, kein guter Vergleich. Primeval hat nen kleineres Budget (wenn auch für TV nicht schlecht; ~6 Mio. Pfund für die erste Staffel z.b.) und schaut dafür ganz gut aus als TV Produktion, aber Tiere/Echsen was auch immer, sehen einfach heute in Kinoproduktionen deutlich besser aus.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (28. Mai 2013)

Der erste Film, welchen ich zweimal im Kino besucht habe.
Was mich persönlich am meisten begeistert hat (und noch heute tut) sind eigentlich nicht die CGIs, sondern die Soundkulisse. Allein das brachiale Geschrei des T-Rex... Woahhhh, als ich letztens die DVD eingelegt und die Soundbar entsprechend laut eingestellt hatte, dachte ich, die Echse läuft mir durchs Wohnzimmer.


----------



## TheClayAllison (28. Mai 2013)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Der erste Film, welchen ich zweimal im Kino besucht habe.
> Was mich persönlich am meisten begeistert hat (und noch heute tut) sind eigentlich nicht die CGIs, sondern die Soundkulisse. Allein das brachiale Geschrei des T-Rex... Woahhhh, als ich letztens die DVD eingelegt und die Soundbar entsprechend laut eingestellt hatte, dachte ich, die Echse läuft mir durchs Wohnzimmer.


 
Genau mein Reden! Die Soundkulisse war von Anfang bis Ende überwältigend. Also ein Surround System ist auf jeden Fall Pflicht um in den Genuß dieser einmaligen Kulisse einzutauchen


----------

